# Netting and penpals



## ellroy (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi,

Any ideas where I can buy some black netting at a reasonable price. I'm planning to make up some new net cages.

Would it matter if I used the fine or the normal stuff?

Also, are there any sites selling cheap hagen penpals?

thanks

Alan


----------



## PseudoDave (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi,

I go to the local 'wilkinsons' shop or nearest garden centre and you can often buy 'fly netting' or sometimes called insect nets. It is a fine black mesh, that normally comes with enough to cover an entire doorway, so it's perfect for cutting into the sizes we need for our enclosures.

Dave


----------



## ellroy (Jun 28, 2005)

Excellent, thanks Dave!

Alan


----------



## ellroy (Jul 12, 2005)

Just an update and perhaps useful tip...... :idea:

Went to 'Poundstretcher' and picked up a pack of 2 'iron covers'. Its a tough, flexible white mesh about 24" by 12" meant for protecting delicate material when ironing (no use for that!), the holes are about 1mm. Only cost £1 and has worked out perfect for covering my tubs.

cheers

Alan


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 12, 2005)

just go to wilkinsons and buy their "fish tanks" £5 each, big, stackable, vented. Very nice! Im slowly building up my collection of these gems as theyre so damn useful, especially when you want to show off some pretty mantids.

If you dont want to show off, then go somewhere like poundstretcher or poundland and buy a cubic foot tub for £1.


----------



## ellroy (Jul 12, 2005)

The fish tanks sound good....do you have any pics of yours? Are the vents small enough to stop fruit flies getting out?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Jul 12, 2005)

no, i dont atm, but i just called my friend and he said he would bring his camera over later for me to use. So ill update again later.

As for flies - it cant stop them escaping, but if thats a huge problem for you, just get some kitchen roll or fine netting and put it over the top of the tank part - the lid will hold it in place.


----------



## Ian (Jul 12, 2005)

agreed sheldon, I bought about 10 from there, and they are sooo good!!

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds like this years must have accessory for the discerning mantid enthusiast!! 8)

I'll be heading down to my local wilkos a soon as I finish work!

Cheers

Alan


----------

